# Java Dateien in einen runnable jar packen mit eclipse



## heizer_28 (21. Apr 2011)

Guten Tag, 
ich habe folgendes Problemm ich möchte gerne eine runnable Jar erstellen  der 2 externen Libs beinhaltet, ausserdem alle *.java Datein mit in der Jar packt. Das Problem dabei wenn ich mit dem export->java->runnable Jar gehe wir der Jar ezeugt, der funktioeniert aber kiene *.java Dateien beinhaltet. Habe versucht  bei dem Build Path Einstelungen  was zu machen (Order and Export) aber dort kann ich nicht die packages markieren, hab etwa ein Tag gegogelt, aber nichts dazu gefunden. 

Kann mir jemand villeicht diese Einstellungen in dem Eclipse verraten ?  

die Eclipse ist folgende : 

Eclipse Java EE IDE for Web Developers.

Version: Helios Service Release 2
Build id: 20110218-0911

(c) Copyright Eclipse contributors and others 2005, 2011.  All rights reserved.

danke im Voraus


----------



## asdas23233 (21. Apr 2011)

Must du per Hand (bzw. ANT) dazupacken


----------



## heizer_28 (21. Apr 2011)

asdas23233 hat gesagt.:


> Must du per Hand (bzw. ANT) dazupacken



Kennst du vileeicht ein paar HOW TO wo es beschrieben wird ?


----------



## heizer_28 (21. Apr 2011)

ich glaube ich habe die Lösung ant script und  jar-in-jar-loader.zip 
Dabei sieht der Ant script wie folgt aus:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?>
> <project default="test_jar" name="Create Runnable Jar for Project StartTeamTool with Jar-in-Jar Loader">
> <!--this file was created by Eclipse Runnable JAR Export Wizard-->
> <!--ANT 1.7 is required                                        -->
> ...



wobei jar-in-jar-loader.zip  sollte  sich in dem Ordner befinden wor der build.xml ligt 

werde heute zu Hause es ausprobieren   ))


----------



## ruutaiokwu (26. Apr 2011)

kann dir "fatJAR" empfehlen...


----------

